# Looking for some destination advice



## Mose (Dec 30, 2010)

I am planning on a short (long weekend) cruise with 4 adults, and potentially 5 children 5 1/2yrs and younger this summer. A little crazy, maybe. 

We live in VA and are looking at the Chesapeake or Outer/Inner Banks NC. I am looking for areas not heavily visited, and plan to do more anchored swimming and beaching than sailing to keep the kids moving. 

I'm not familiar with these areas and was hoping to get a couple recomendations for destinations so I can start researching the area and potential charters. I would love to dinghy camp these areas but with the kids and two families I can't quite make it work, maybe next year. 

Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------

